# biketrial wolfsburg heute



## Matrix86 (7. Oktober 2012)

moin
wer hat lust heute in wob ein bisl zu trialen?


----------



## kamo-i (7. Oktober 2012)

...  

Da wird es nicht sooo viele geben. Hoechstens Mitja und Jordi aus Velpke (ibcnic "sherco"), die aber eher steinbruch als city fahren, oder ich halt... 

wg. meinem Status hatte ich dir per mail geschrieben... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrix86 (7. Oktober 2012)

habe ich mir schon gedacht..und es war ja auch recht spontan!
aber wenigstens gibt es hier ein paar biker zum fahren.
ja nachricht habe ich bekommen.
können uns ja demnächst mal alle verabreden.
mfg markus


----------



## Sherco (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mehr als uns 3 (mit dir 4) gibt es hier wohl nicht. Schreib mir mal ne PM mit deiner Handynummer. Da wird sich doch was klären lassen 

LG, 
Jordi


----------



## Matrix86 (8. Oktober 2012)

das hört sich doch nice an!
nachricht habe ich dir geschrieben.
lg markus


----------



## n_mann (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bike-Kollegen,

es gibt schon ein paar mehr im Raum Wolfsburg.
Wir sind z.B. 5 Mountainbiker die in Wolfsburg wohnen und öfters Touren zusammen machen (Harz, Elm, oder auch im flachen WOB).

In Velpke und der Velpker Schweiz sind wir am letzten Wochenende gewesen. Und da haben wir auch diesen stillgelegten Steinbruch entdeckt. Der uns sehr gut gefallen hat.

Gibt es noch mehr solcher Geheimtipps  in der Gegend hier?
Oder habt Ihr Lust dazu hier in der Gegend um WOB herum einen MTB Verein oder einen MTB Treff (für gemeinsame Ausfahrten, Trainingslager auf Malle usw.) auf zu bauen?


MfG
Martin


----------



## kamo-i (31. Oktober 2012)

n_mann, verwechselst du gerade tr*IA*l mit tr*AI*l  ????


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Oktober 2012)

@ kamo-i

als wenn du den unterschied kennen würdest


----------



## n_mann (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen.
Vielleicht sind ja auch Mountainbiker unter Euch.

Ein bisschen klappern gehört zum Handwerk ;-)

Zum trialen sind wir nicht wirklich die passende Gruppe...

MfG
Martin


----------



## Sherco (1. November 2012)

Den Steinbruch finden wir auch sehr klasse, hier wird aber zum größten Teil getrialt


----------



## rainerfl (11. Juli 2018)

...ich habe Lust auf biken, bei interInte bitte melden
Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

